# Eye Envy



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was wondering who has used Eye Envy and what kind of results you have had? I looked on their web site and they have powder, liquid, and pads. Which ones do you use?? I want to see what everyone's experience has been before I order them. Thanks.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Don't waste your money, I tried it a long time ago and it stinks. Go with the angel eyes it works for real..

Good/Luck
Andrea~


----------



## maltagurl (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, I agree. Don't waste your money. I tried the liquid and the powder religiously for a whole month and saw little results. I'm not going to waste my money on any other products. I use some stain remover I bought at petsmart and it keeps the staining under control.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Don't waste your money, I tried it a long time ago and it stinks. Go with the angel eyes it works for real..
> 
> Good/Luck
> Andrea~[/B]


Where do you buy Angel Eyes? I found a few sites, but wanted to see where the best price is. Thanks.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

angleeyes

Free/Shipping...


Andrea~


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I got it at the store where I take Lilly for grooming. It was like 50 cents more than online but I didn't have to wait for it It REALLY does work!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I got it at the store where I take Lilly for grooming. It was like 50 cents more than online but I didn't have to wait for it It REALLY does work![/B]


The main ingredient in Angel Eyes is Tylan Soluable. It is much cheaper if you buy the Tylan instead of the Angel Eyes. You can get it at www.revivalanimal.com You use it the same way as the Angel Eyes. It does work, but you have to remember that you will see the results in the hair coming in white not on the stained face.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=238330
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking of buying the Tylan Soluable because its so much cheaper, but how do you know how much to give? Thanks!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=238634
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Hi Robin,
I am giving it right now to Nemo(Tylan), it's just a little sprinkle in the food for about 10days to 2 weeks, I give it with baby food, this way I know he eats it all..Andrea~


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

We've been using Eye Envy on Meli with no results at all, thinking of trying something else. I've heard quite a bit about Angel Eyes, might try that out next. Good Luck


~~JoAnn~~


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

its horrible overprices stuff







. takes 3 applications a day for 3 weeks to just turn the stains a lighter shade of red. not worth the hassle (at it is HASSLE!) i gave lola angel's eyes for a few weeks and started washing her face every morn which makes a huge difference. with angels eyes you have to cut off the old stains after using it for a couple of weeks. 5 months later and her stains are still 90% gone. worth the $25!!!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=238641
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking of buying the Tylan Soluable because its so much cheaper, but how do you know how much to give? Thanks! [/B][/QUOTE] 








Hi Robin,
I am giving it right now to Nemo(Tylan), it's just a little sprinkle in the food for about 10days to 2 weeks, I give it with baby food, this way I know he eats it all..Andrea~ [/B][/QUOTE] 

Thanks Andrea! You know my boys were doing so good with tear stains and all of a sudden they got really bad again. Never dawned on me that it was the food they were eating until I read your post about the Nutro food. That's what my boys were eating for the past 2 months. So now we are back to Chicken Soup , which they were on previously.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=238330
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *When I searched that web site for Tylan Soluable they said "no results found" and when I searched for just Tylan I got this:

http://www.revivalanimal.com/search.asp?t=...&image1.y=3

Which is the Tylan Soluable you use from them? And how much do you give your dog? Could this be it? *LS-50 Soluble Powder
* 
Just wondering,
Melanie

PS we used Eye Envy for 2 months with minimal results, it does NOT stop tear staining.
*


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Where do you buy Tylan...and how much do you give daily?





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=238641
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking of buying the Tylan Soluable because its so much cheaper, but how do you know how much to give? Thanks! [/B][/QUOTE] 








Hi Robin,
I am giving it right now to Nemo(Tylan), it's just a little sprinkle in the food for about 10days to 2 weeks, I give it with baby food, this way I know he eats it all..Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=238634
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same results. Please let us know which product on the www.revivalanimal.com site to use! Thanks.


----------

